# Newbie - Do you have to stir sand?



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have a 7 gallon tank with a betta - the tank came with nice white sand and as I had always wanted to try it I left it in there.

My question - do you have a stir sand? I hear about toxic gases that can build up if you don't stir it but I also hear that if you stir it - can be worse for the fish - help!


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Regular vacuuming of the sand is really important. Use a siphon to clean the sand when you perform your weekly water change.

-- Pat


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

To answer the question, yes, you should occasionally stir the sand, using a fork or something similar. How important this is depends on the depth of the sand. If the sand is not deep (very thin layer)it may not be necessary. Siphoning debris from the top is a good idea as well.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree you need to stir the sand but use a plastic fork to reduce scratching of the glass. Be careful syphoning with a Python or similar unit as the sand may get vacuumed into the unit near the tap and jam it from operating properly, just my experience. Malaysian snails multiply very rapidly but stir up the sandy bottom.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Edit: I didn't mean to reply here.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL, why cause your a salty guy ;-) all good i'm sure.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Question: how long have you had the sand in that tank with the betta? If it's been there for awhile, and it's deep then just do a small portion of it every so often. IF there is trapped gases, and that only depends on the type and grain size of your sand, then you only want to release a little at a time so to not jeopardize the health of your fish. 

If your sand is very shallow, like 3/4 of a centimeter or less then i would not worry about it. 

that was my 2 cents.

sheldon


----------



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone!! Appreciate the help!


----------

